# Virus in my laptop won't let me charge battery



## Tyster

HELP. HELP. HELP!!

I can't charge my battery in my mini Dell Netbook because a virus I acquired a while ago, has now attacked my power source software.

When I plug in my laptop to charge it up, it won't recognize it. It finally exhausted all of its reserve power and has now shut off and I cannot restart it.

I desparately need to restart it and have enough power so that I can do an Alt F8 so I can scrub the computer clean of the virus and reload Windows 7 from the partition in my computer.

Any and all help on this urgent matter would be greatly appreciated.

Tyster


----------



## The_Other_One

I seriously doubt a virus is preventing the laptop from charging.  Try fully shutting it down or going into the BIOS (should be F2 for that) and monitor the battery there.  If it is a software problem, this would bypass it.  Otherwise, you can monitor it charging and confirm it gets to an acceptable level.  If for some reason it's not charging, it's probably a bad battery.  Could potentially be a bad PA.  Dell's can be very picky about their chargers and even jacks.  I've seen Dell's not charge due to older/failing power supplies or slightly damaged jacks (as in they would get power but not charge)


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Both of my laptops charge while they are turned off so the OS has nothing to do with charging on mine.


----------



## johnb35

Yep, definitely not caused by a virus.  As said, its most likely either a bad charger, bad battery, bad charging port or possible internal electronics are shot.


----------



## Okedokey

Remove the battery and try and start it with the power plugged in (minus the battery).


----------



## Tyster

Okedokey said:


> Remove the battery and try and start it with the power plugged in (minus the battery).



I removed the battery and plugged the power cord back to the computer and it wouldn't come on afterwards. What does that mean?


----------



## johnb35

Is there a charging light that lights up?  If not, it seems you have some electrical damage or possible power jack damage.


----------



## Okedokey

Tyster said:


> I removed the battery and plugged the power cord back to the computer and it wouldn't come on afterwards. What does that mean?



It means in all likelihood the laptops charging circuit has failed.


----------

